# FAKE Sony Pen drive corrupted:Badsectorless..how to repair?



## mediator (Jan 19, 2006)

Each of ma family mamber own a usb flash drive from different companies.
I want to know how to test fakeness of a usb drive for toshiba and samsung usbs.

Besides that if u have toshiba or samsung usb, then please post the contents of the cd (tree structure of folders)!
If u think urs is original then a pic of ur usb woud be great!

Thanx in advance!


----------



## mediator (Jan 19, 2006)

waitin for reply,,,


----------



## RCuber (Jan 20, 2006)

When u connect any usb device you get a icon in windows explorer. now right click on that device and click properties. then go to hardware tab and chk the model number. It will usually be the product name for example i have a transedent 512 MB jetflash drive and i get "JetFlash TS512MJF2B/2L ". if these any name for ur usb drive then it will display it.


----------



## mediator (Jan 20, 2006)

Yea and one thing more I faced a fake sony usb drive for rs 900 1.5 yrs ago and it got damaged recently....I confirmed its fake as the its minicd had the contents the net ppl said the fake sony minicd has!
The problem is when i insert the fake usb, Xp says confirms a new hardware but when i try to access the usb drive it says "Please insert a new disk"...it aint even gettin formatted.....no hope from linux tooo!
I google a bit and found iformat,PortFree Production Program 3.27 2000/XP programs that can cure the problem! But the portfree is in chinese completely and i format doesnt startup!
If u have the solution to this to cure the corrupt,badsectorless usb drive please help then!


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 20, 2006)

well i also had a fake sony, searched every where b it net or nehru place but cudnt find a solution and hence bought a Transcend 256MB


----------

